# Free Betta Drawings!



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello all!
I'm going to draw some pictures of other members bettas!

I don't have any examples, but if you post pictures of your bettas, I will try my best to recreate them in black and white, or colored pencil. Which ever you want!

I can do multiple bettas, or just one!
please post pictures of your bettas in whatever pose you want me to draw them in.

Enjoy!
~PhilipPhish


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you draw for me Echo?:
















he's a HMPK big ear, also the one in my avi  thanks


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

would you like a colored one of a black and white one?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

what ever one is easy for you  it dosen't really matter to me


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Alright, do you have any more clearer pictures of Echo? His fins look blue, are they?

I'm going to do a colored one of Echo.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

looks like a white fish with red details.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is actually around a light red-ish purple  
















sorry i really don't have good pics of his color's :lol:


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Alright, well i just need to finish coloring him and then I'll post a picture for you!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

awh
do Spike 
you can choose wither or not you wanna color him in


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thank you :-D


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Ooo! A crowntail! I'll try my best to draw him! Hes beautiful by the way!

They should both be done and uploaded sometime tomorrow!

To-do:
Echo-betta lover1507-coloring*
Spike-FishyFishy89-drawing lines*


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

PhilipPhish said:


> Ooo! A crowntail! I'll try my best to draw him! Hes beautiful by the way!
> 
> They should both be done and uploaded sometime tomorrow!
> 
> ...


Yay
thankies  He thinks hes purdy too.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Alright, both pictures are finished! sorry if they look a little cartoony!
I'm still trying to take a better picture of Echo's drawing, but here is Spike for FishyFishy89:









So, theres Spike and Echo will be up in a minuet as soon as I can get a better picture of the drawing.

In the meantime, I still have time for lots more drawings!


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Heres Echo for betta lover1507-


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

PhilipPhish said:


> Alright, both pictures are finished! sorry if they look a little cartoony!
> I'm still trying to take a better picture of Echo's drawing, but here is Spike for FishyFishy89:
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!!
My Spike could be featured in a cartoon!!! xD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks :-D


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad you guys like them! Spike is the very first CT I've ever drawn!

I still have lots of time to draw more so if anyone else would like a picture, please do ask!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

his eyes are so cute :3


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad everyone likes their pictures!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do kristie? my CT girl:


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's Bob Buttons, if you would like to draw him!!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Do You want to do Fin?


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been on in a while! I can most certainly draw everyone's bettas!

To-Do list:
betta lover1507-Kristie
KaraAnne- Bob Buttons
Jessicatm137- Fin


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Bump!
Working on the current requests, taking more!!


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

I just bought a new betta, Amadeus. So if you want to draw him instead of Bob Buttons - it's up to you. Whichever you'd rather do - or if you want to do both, that's fine ... but you don't have to! Thanks


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

He is handsome! I can do both for you!


To-Do list:
*betta lover1507*-_Kristie_
*KaraAnne*- _Bob Buttons & Amadeus_
*Jessicatm137*- _Fin _

Still taking requests guys!


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

That would be awesome - Thanks!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Fin is a Delta/Crowntail just so you know.;-)


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

can u do pog in both? if u have time  if not then colored  will upload pics i a sec


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

*Pog the one and only *

Here is my man pog <3


----------

